# 1/31 this one will go into the books



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

like the others said that went out yesterday, the weatherman was way off.but we went anyway. here's a short read with some pics for those who can't.( i prefer pics myself)

met up with capt'n roger his neighbor lamar, the duke and nick at navy point around 6 am. had some new untested props on the twins.... back to the ramp to change them back!!!:banghead

o.k. back out to catch some bait after a 45minute delay with the props. took a hour or so but caught plenty of quality baits. wind is alredy strating to pick up, but the weatherman report said it will back off through out the day(b.s.) by the time we got out 25 to 30 miles we were in over 6' seas and building, but to far to turn back now. out of nowhere the port keel dug in at 20 knotsand put us at a 40 to 45 degree list that almost through us all out for a swim, but everyone is o.k. just a little heavier underwear and a strange brown oder in the air.

we finaly got to a spot to drop a couple of baits and bam a.j. city, big and hungry and mean.



















here's nick GETTING HIS BUTT WHIPPED(notice rod on gunnel and tip in water.. yea.. fish is winning.)oke










but nick finaly won, we all did we got our limit but it didn't come easy, the seas were still over 5 ft. lamar and earl(duke) managed to bring up a couple of gags( lamar holding both, i think earl got camera shy)









it did start to settle down after 1 or so and we were able to pull up some scamp to go with the others. we made it home safe and thats what makes a good trip. we did have a strange image come up on the depth finder that scared the hell out of us for a minute, never seen anything that big on the bottom machine before. if you have any clue as to what we encountered or have seen this before let us know.????










all in all still a great day on the water, catching fish with good friends.










left to right...lamar,nick,capt'n roger,deer, chris,the duke.and me, standing behind 270 lbs of good eating.( my biggest AJ to date.36lbs).

last part of story... we were sitting lower in the water than normal and the bilge was running a lot on the right side. when capt'n roger got home he found that we had hit something along the way that had knock a hole in the right keel. so we are out of the water for a while until repairs are made. thank god for good bilge pumps.

oh yea. about the deer..i'm going to let ya'll use you imaginations for a while...ought to be interesting.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Great report! Wish I was out there! :banghead Hopefully next week will be as good or better.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice trip with a great group of guys!! Rog put us on them again. He can find them better than most. The 1-2 foot seas were more like 6-8 but we made it.

5 amberjack, 6 amaco jack, 7 scamp, 2 gag grouper 1deer?????


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice trip with a great group of guys!! Rog put us on them again. He can find them better than most. The 1-2 foot seas were more like 6-8 but we made it.

5 amberjack, 6 amaco jack, 7 scamp, 2 gag grouper270 #



1deer?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

nice haul........ i take it the hole came from the deer.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Where did the deer come from!??! Come on guys the suspense is killing me!Fisheseses


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What did the deer hit? I once caught a possum while soaking a ham slice onspinning gearin the back yard intended for coyotes. You think getting a scrappy chicken dolphin off a hook is tough?

Ohh...great catch by the way.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown you guys are professional fish slayers. Damn nice AJ Cliff.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice box of fish guy's, glad you could stick it out. It was bad in my little 20 footer, we had to run back in till it calmed off some. It wasnice talking to Capt'n Roger and Lamar back at the dock.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice catch but glad i was not with ya damm it was nasty out there. glad to see ya made it back ok. sunday was a lot nicer. 1 footers allday!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Well here is the deer story,

The 5 point was chasing two does on eglin when he got too close to my sons 270 short mag. It was the last day on eglin so I got to spend 15 min. cleaning deer before knocking the hams off a few fish.

Now the fish story,

We ran a little too far but I wanted to check some spots in 600+ ft. I didn't find anything that looked good enough to drop on this trip. Maybe next time

There was a long liner about 65 miles with his gear out. I'm sure he knows where they are.

The jacks are everywhere right now. Lots of legal fish on the bigger wrecks and ledges. We use anything that will wiggle this time of year. Big baits = big jacks. 

The grouper war was definitely won by the grouper. I won't name names, but lets say every one got a chance to pull one, even me. All giant copper bellies no doubt.

The boat.

I was very surprised to find a hole 6 in. long and as wide as my thumb in the starboard hull. I reported it to my insurance company this morning. State Farm wish me luck!

It may be a while before she is sea worthy again, so if any one needs a guide, PM me.

Roger Fulford


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a mess o fish!!

:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like yall had a great trip. Those are some really nice Gags, and the AJs are pretty impressive also. Sorry to here about your boat.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hey scott, thats not mark







thats capt'n rogers friend lamar from crestview. i think he was waring that belt to kep his pants up because he aint got no a$$.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cobe killer (2/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has gotta be one of the best "catch" pictures I have ever seen. A zillion captions are going through my head for that one right now..... :letsparty:letsparty

Y'all sure did make the best of the seas to pull in a great catch!!!:clap:clapCaptain Roger sure does know where to find 'em.:bowdown Sorry to hear about the boat- hope the seas will be morefavorable when she's ready to splash again!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

that is def a good pic. dont think i have ever seen offshore fish like and deer in the same picture. have done trout and deer in the same day but never like that. hate it about the boat and good luck with the insurance...budy hit something a while back and has progressive and said they did not cover hitting something in the water unless it was a stationary object like a piling or pier or another boat? dont know about that but when you dont have the money to fight it what are you gonna do?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Oops, sorry Cliff.At first glance it looked like him.Sorry. I guess he can keep the belt on.:letsdrink

Scott


----------

